# Leuchtvergleich



## Deleted 121321 (19. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

abgelehnt vom [email protected] event hätte ich Interesse mal so die Lampen ab zu lichten die wir im Einsatz haben. Ist ja immer mühsam an die Lampen zu kommen.

Also wer Lust hat und gerne seine Lampe im Vergleich haben möchte, sagt bescheid. Schreibt mal was ihr so habt und dann machen wir unabhängig vom [email protected] event eine Fotosession.

Ich bin mal gespannt was so alles an verschiedenen Leuchten zusammen kommt.

Den Termin und die Session können wir ja dann kurzfristig fest legen.

@NoFear, welche Sigma ist das? Die Karma oder Evo?


----------



## leeqwar (20. Januar 2012)

also eigentlich gibt es im saarland doch nur eine option, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (20. Januar 2012)

leeqwar schrieb:


> also eigentlich gibt es im saarland doch nur eine option, oder?



Korrekt


----------



## Deleted 121321 (20. Januar 2012)

Ist das ein Insider? Klärt ihr mich auf? (Gern auch per PN)


----------



## zeitweiser (20. Januar 2012)

keine Ahnung wen die meinen;-)


----------



## Tobilas (20. Januar 2012)

Martin, sei nicht so gemein.... und klär ihn auf:
http://www.out-led.de


----------



## Deleted 121321 (20. Januar 2012)

Danke für die Aufklärung! Das war mir nicht bewusst das es gerade diese Option im Saarland gibt obwohl der Hersteller mir nicht unbekannt ist.


----------



## zeitweiser (20. Januar 2012)

SirLancelot schrieb:


> Danke für die Aufklärung! Das war mir nicht bewusst das es gerade diese Option im Saarland gibt obwohl der Hersteller mir nicht unbekannt ist.



bist du dir da ganz sicher;-)


----------



## Deleted 121321 (20. Januar 2012)

Ja, ich hatte sogar Kontakt zu Out-LED. Aber mir war eben nicht bewusst das die Firma im Saarland ihren Sitz hat.


----------



## zeitweiser (21. Januar 2012)

Kommst ja bald ins Saarland
Dann wird man sich sicher auf den Trails begegnen


----------



## Deleted 121321 (21. Januar 2012)

Ich hoffe, bin schon auf die Hellena gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koohgie (21. Januar 2012)

ist zwar alles gut und scheen....awa preislich sind die ach net ohne, da würd ich ja schon fast zur lupine greifen auf dem 100´erter auch nicht an.......
günstige alternative sind magicshine...130 tacken und man hat ne 1100lumen lampe....
für de anfang sicherlich ausreichend...


----------



## agent_smith (21. Januar 2012)

Aber eben auch nur AUSREICHEND...


----------



## crazyeddie (21. Januar 2012)

ich kenne jetzt zwei leute mit der mj-808 und die sind eher semibegeistert, zumal sie meine hellena 2.5 im direkten vergleich sehen konnten.

-akkuanzeige nicht im eigenen sichtfeld
-schalter schwer erreichbar
-laufzeit bei 100% ziemlich mau
-streuwinkel des todes: 1600 theoretische lumen machen den trail weniger hell als 900 hellena-lumen

das fazit lautet in etwa "kommt dann an den lenker, wenn ich mir ne ordentliche helmlampe hole".

ich habe auch immer gehadert, wenn es an teure zubehörteile geht. aber wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal. mittlerweile hab ich das eingesehen und spare dann lieber etwas länger, als in halbgare lösungen zu investieren. ich nenn mal als alternatives beispiel winterschuhe. jahrelang mit billigen überschuhen, die maximal zwei winter hielten, und dicken socken in den engen sommerschuhen die füße abgefroren, bis ich mir endlich mal ein paar - vermeintlich teure - winterschuhe gegönnt hab.

was lupine betrifft - klar, die sind der platzhirsch. aber was bekommt man dort mehr oder besser? die led und akkus kommen eh alle aus der gleichen fabrik. ausschlaggebend für mich waren die hohen akkukosten, weil ich für sis gleich mal 10 stunden saft brauchte. dann geht der preisvergleich doch recht deutlich zugunsten der hellena aus.


----------



## medicus41 (21. Januar 2012)

Moin,

ich habe eine 808 welche ich als Spot am Helm habe und eine 872 welche ich am Lenker befestigt habe.


----------



## Koohgie (22. Januar 2012)

ich kenne auch jemanden der jemanden kennt....bla bla bla......


----------



## Tobilas (22. Januar 2012)

cocu1980 schrieb:


> ....bla bla bla......



was is mit dir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koohgie (22. Januar 2012)

mit 2 magicshine bin ich sehr gut unterwegs, habe eine und die reicht mir um zu heizen....
hatte nicht das bedürfniss mir noch was an den lenker zusätzlich zu tun. und im vergleich zu einer tiny sun (900lumen) schlägt sie sich mindestens genau so gut.....


----------



## crazyeddie (22. Januar 2012)

es freut mich, dass du mit deinen lampen zufrieden bist, andere sind es eben nicht zu 100% und die ganz sachlichen gründen dafür habe ich ja oben angeführt. ich habe die benutzer unabhängig voneinander begleitet, habe die lampe aufm trail gesehen und musste alle 5 minuten den akkustand durchgeben (was mich ziemlich genervt hat). 

insofern machst du es dir ein bisschen einfach, meine erfahrungen als hörensagen hinstellen zu wollen. die lampen sind für ihr geld nicht völlig verkehrt, aber die schwachpunkte sind eben vorhanden.


----------



## Koohgie (22. Januar 2012)

für mich ist das hörensagen, beweise hast du auch nicht....
bei magicshine kostet ein akku 25euro.....
für den aufpreis kauf ich mir 3 akkus zusätzlich....wobei ich mir nicht ganz erklären kann warum man eine akkustandzeit jenseits von 4h braucht......aber jedem das seine......


----------



## crazyeddie (23. Januar 2012)

wenn man länger als vier stunden im dunkeln unterwegs ist, braucht man mehr als vier stunden akkulaufzeit. bei mir ist das gelegentlich der fall, aber dafür habe ich keine beweise.


----------



## furiousTDfred (23. Januar 2012)

servus.
will dieses jahr auch beim [email protected] mit durch das dunkel biken.
hab mir die mj872 lampe geholt und bin beim trailsurfen mehr als zufrieden!
gutes breites und helles licht!

man sieht sich hoffentlich bald in HOM.

schena gruß


----------



## chris84 (23. Januar 2012)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> wenn man länger als vier stunden im dunkeln unterwegs ist, braucht man mehr als vier stunden akkulaufzeit. bei mir ist das gelegentlich der fall, aber dafür habe ich keine beweise.


Da bist du nicht der einzige


----------



## zeitweiser (23. Januar 2012)

da solls Leute geben die fahren im Sommer die ganze Nacht durch
hab ich gehört


----------



## Klausoleum (23. Januar 2012)

joa, von der Sage hab ich auch schon gehört... Sie nachts aber nirgends finden können...


----------



## LatteMacchiato (24. Januar 2012)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> wenn man länger als vier stunden im dunkeln unterwegs ist, braucht man mehr als vier stunden akkulaufzeit. bei mir ist das gelegentlich der fall, aber dafür habe ich keine beweise.



Beweis


----------



## Koohgie (25. Januar 2012)

also wenn man im sommer noch nachts fährt find ich eigentlich schon ne schweinerei....im winter am frühen abend, ist ok....aber irgendwann sollte man den viechern ihre ruhe lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LatteMacchiato (25. Januar 2012)

cocu1980 schrieb:


> also wenn man im sommer noch nachts fährt find ich eigentlich schon ne schweinerei....im winter am frühen abend, ist ok....aber irgendwann sollte man den viechern ihre ruhe lassen.




ich sags mal meinem Chef weiter, vielleicht hat er ja ein Einsehen und ich kann im Sommer immer im Hellen nach Hause fahren


----------



## Koohgie (25. Januar 2012)

dann fährt man über die strasse.......
ab spätestens 22 uhr sollte man ausm wald draußen sein.... bei dir rennt mitten in der nacht auch keiner durchs wohnzimmer, mit einer 900lumen lampe aufm kopp.....


----------



## 6TiWon (26. Januar 2012)

könnt noch 2(ältere) lupine anbieten zum vergleich. auch nach 22 uhr...


----------



## LatteMacchiato (26. Januar 2012)

cocu1980 schrieb:


> dann fährt man über die strasse.......
> ab spätestens 22 uhr sollte man ausm wald draußen sein.... bei dir rennt mitten in der nacht auch keiner durchs wohnzimmer, mit einer 900lumen lampe aufm kopp.....




ich habe kein Straßenrad, nur eines für den Wald, leider. Aber Spenden sind herzlich willkommen !!
Muss im Sommer ab und an auch morgens im dunkeln durch den Wald, ab wann darf ich fahren?


----------



## Koohgie (26. Januar 2012)

ja nee is klar...........


----------



## Oberaggi (28. Januar 2012)

cocu1980 schrieb:


> dann fährt man über die strasse.......
> ab spätestens 22 uhr sollte man ausm wald draußen sein.... bei dir rennt mitten in der nacht auch keiner durchs wohnzimmer, mit einer 900lumen lampe aufm kopp.....



Mal schön die Kirche im Dorf lassen oder nachts auch alle Landstraßen durch Wälder sperren!
Erst mal die Störungen der unzähligen Autofahrer verhindern (und die blenden nicht nur, die töten das Wild), dann sich über die Nachtradler aufregen!


----------



## Koohgie (29. Januar 2012)

nee, also die viecher wissen schon wo sie normalweise ungestört rummlaufen können...das weiß jedes rind und jedes blödes haustier, deren instinkte total verblödet sind, die wissen alle wo ihr revier ist....
und wenn da aufeinmal ne horde leute mit stramplern und leuchten aufm kopp vorbeifahren ist es ******** für die viechers.....ganz einfach...
man macht sich nicht sonderlich beliebt bei den förstern und bevölkerung wenn man so was übertreibt. Da braucht man sich nicht zu wundern wenn trail legalisierungen scheitern....
die strassen sind da, die viecher ziehen sich in den letzten verbliebenen wald zurück und dann kommst du mit deiner 900lumen lampe.......
wenn man um 19uhr noch seine hausrunde fährt ist das ja noch ok....aber um 22 uhr sollte man dann den viechern ihre ruhe lassen......


----------



## LatteMacchiato (29. Januar 2012)

cocu1980 schrieb:


> nee, also die viecher wissen schon wo sie normalweise ungestört rummlaufen können...das weiß jedes rind und jedes blödes haustier, deren instinkte total verblödet sind, die wissen alle wo ihr revier ist....
> und wenn da aufeinmal ne horde leute mit stramplern und leuchten aufm kopp vorbeifahren ist es ******** für die viechers.....ganz einfach...
> man macht sich nicht sonderlich beliebt bei den förstern und bevölkerung wenn man so was übertreibt. Da braucht man sich nicht zu wundern wenn trail legalisierungen scheitern....
> die strassen sind da, die viecher ziehen sich in den letzten verbliebenen wald zurück und dann kommst du mit deiner 900lumen lampe.......
> wenn man um 19uhr noch seine hausrunde fährt ist das ja noch ok....aber um 22 uhr sollte man dann den viechern ihre ruhe lassen......



die Autofahrer sehen das leider anders und schicken mich in den Wald


----------



## Koohgie (29. Januar 2012)

Wer zwinkt dich denn strampler anzuziehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (29. Januar 2012)

-k +g


----------



## Markus (MW) (29. Januar 2012)

Irgendwie weicht Ihr vom Thema ab


----------



## mikkimann (29. Januar 2012)

@cocu: du hast die tollste lampe von allen.

@alle andern: denjenigen, die tatsächlich im dunkeln fahren wollen, empfehle ich aus eigener erfahrung die schon mehrfach genannte Hellena.
supergeil verarbeitet und sehr schöne ausleuchtung. ich hab die 2.5 plus, wobei es ja jetzt mit der 3.0 noch mehr licht gibt.


----------



## michael.sc (29. Januar 2012)

...die Hellena 3.0 ist Topp!!! Im 50 % Modus über die Waldautobahnen
und wenn es auf dem Trail mal knifflig wird dann einfach auf 100 %
umschalten.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (29. Januar 2012)

cocu1980 schrieb:


> nee, also die viecher wissen schon wo sie normalweise ungestört rummlaufen können...das weiß jedes rind und jedes blödes haustier, deren instinkte total verblödet sind, die wissen alle wo ihr revier ist....
> und wenn da aufeinmal ne horde leute mit stramplern und leuchten aufm kopp vorbeifahren ist es ******** für die viechers.....ganz einfach...
> man macht sich nicht sonderlich beliebt bei den förstern und bevölkerung wenn man so was übertreibt. Da braucht man sich nicht zu wundern wenn trail legalisierungen scheitern....
> die strassen sind da, die viecher ziehen sich in den letzten verbliebenen wald zurück und dann kommst du mit deiner 900lumen lampe.......
> wenn man um 19uhr noch seine hausrunde fährt ist das ja noch ok....aber um 22 uhr sollte man dann den viechern ihre ruhe lassen......




ich glaub ich hab mich grad nass gemacht 
Man Cocu, vieleicht liegt es daran das Du dich über uns Stramplerträger aufregst weil Du selbst nicht rein passt, oder dir die Kohle für ne gute Lampe fehlt...was weiß ich   !!! baller Du schön weiter den Berg auf den selbst angelegten Trails runter, die auch sehr "LEGAL" sind und geh uns hier ned aufn Sack. 

in diesem Sinne Glück Ab


----------



## Klinger (30. Januar 2012)

... und ich dachte immer Leuchtvergleich hätte was mit Lumen, Watt, Fotos im Dunkeln zu tun. 
Vielleicht habe ich auch nur den falschen Einstrahlwinkel????

Man lernt halt nie aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (30. Januar 2012)

Endlich mal einer der dem "Cocu" genau die richtigen Worte übermittelt Danke Dir [email protected] der ist zu oft ohne Helm gefahren...

LG
TomTom


[email protected] schrieb:


> ich glaub ich hab mich grad nass gemacht
> Man Cocu, vieleicht liegt es daran das Du dich über uns Stramplerträger aufregst weil Du selbst nicht rein passt, oder dir die Kohle für ne gute Lampe fehlt...was weiß ich   !!! baller Du schön weiter den Berg auf den selbst angelegten Trails runter, die auch sehr "LEGAL" sind und geh uns hier ned aufn Sack.
> 
> in diesem Sinne Glück Ab


----------



## Koohgie (30. Januar 2012)

naja dass die leggins-fraktion jetzt auf die barrikaden geht war mir klar.....

nachts rummfahren nach 22 uhr ist und bleibt ********. 
hatte nie behauptet meine lampe wäre die beste, ich sag nur dass man nicht 300euro ausgeben muss für ne gute lampe...
und das hier [email protected] über meine einkommensverhältnisse so gut bescheid weiss wundert mich......
ich investier lieber die gesparte kohle in sinnvolle sachen....


----------



## <NoFear> (30. Januar 2012)

sooo.... genug rumgedisst! 

-- SCHLUSS -- JETZT !!! --


----------



## Klinger (30. Januar 2012)

@ shark attack:


----------



## zeitweiser (30. Januar 2012)

Freunde der Nacht
Jedem das Seine
geht biken


----------



## chantre72 (5. Februar 2012)

Ich denke, jeder sollte mit Verstand an die Sache rangehen, dann passt das schon. Die Baumeister im Wald und die Nachtfraktion. 

Für den Leuchtvergleich könnte ich ne Edison, Wilma und Passubio anbieten. Wenn ich die Lampen nicht schon früher gebraucht gekauft hätte, hätte ich wohl auch bei Martin zugeschlagen. Die Magicshine ist mir zu spottig. Für das Geld aber ok.


----------

